# Help to ID a wooden plane



## Georg of Ohio (Apr 28, 2010)

*I hope that this is the right location for this posting. I enjoy working with wood, but in no way would I call myself a woodworker (in my mind a woodworker is a true craftsman). I have a few wooden planes which I like to use when I can. This week-end I found this plane and I need some help to ID it. I think that it is some type of transitional plane. The top of this 8 1/8”plane is wood and shows all the craftsman ship which you would expect on a vintage wooden plane. On the side there are removable panels at the base, and on the bottom there is a metal plate (to kept it true?) with Philips Flat Head Wood Screws. The metal blade is marked “Sandusky Tool Co” and it is marked “82”. Can any one help me to ID this plane?*


----------



## Georg of Ohio (Apr 28, 2010)

*Sorry about” with Philips Flat Head Wood Screws” (I have short fat fingers) the plate is attached by “Flat Head Wood Screws”. This metal attachment is what seems odd to me.*


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Georg of Ohio said:


> This metal attachment is what seems odd to me.


I am no plane expert (and there are some here that may blow this comment out of the water) But the metal sole looks like a repair/shop modification to me.


----------



## Georg of Ohio (Apr 28, 2010)

Daren-I would agree with you about the metal plate being a repair or shop modification, except for the removable wooden panels at the base (note the two Screws on both sides).


----------



## Mizer (Mar 11, 2010)

Here is my take on this. This is not a transition plane, transition planes had a wood base with metal adjustments and a metal cap iron. Like this,








I think that this is a repair and there is nothing wrong with a good repair, some people only collect repaired tools. Possibly it was repaired because of damage to the sole because of rot or some other damage or the mouth had gotten so big from years of use. I think the side plates were added to make up the difference in width because that is the width of the piece of brass that the man had. The side pieces look to be a different species than the rest of the body and they do not have the same patina and they are held on with what looks to be drywall screws. The blade wedge looks like it might have come from a piece of flooring, it looks like the relief profile from the bottom of a piece hard wood floor with a piece glued on top. I like seeing repairs like this it shows that somebody saw enough value in this tool to put that much time into fixing it. 
I could be totally wrong on all of this but that is my take.


----------



## Daren (Oct 14, 2006)

Georg of Ohio said:


> . The metal blade is marked “Sandusky Tool Co”


I used to buy old planes when I would find them. Either to fix and use, or in this case the wood was just too damaged...but the iron was just fine. It is also marked Sandusky Tool Co. I just made a new body out of honeylocust and walnut. (pictures from my old gallery when I used to make planes) It works well.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

I agree that it is a repair job. If it meets the Engineering Test: It does what it is intended to do. Use it.:thumbsup: 

It looks to be a coffin bodied smoothing plane. The Sandusky Tool Co. produced wooden planes in (Wait for it!:laughing Sandusky, Ohio. They were one of the last of the wooden plane makers who went out in the 1920s. The imprint may be diagnostic of the time period as the imprints did change over time. There are some very good books out and I recommend American Wooden Plane Makers.


----------



## Georg of Ohio (Apr 28, 2010)

I should have known better than to call it a transition plane, but I still think that it is an odd apple. I have a transition plane a Stanley-Bailey No.35, which I still use.


----------



## MuseumWood (Mar 6, 2010)

Odd it may be, but someone thought enough of it to do a lot of work to keep it in the shop! Treasure it and enjoy it the way it was meant to be - sliding down a piece of beautiful wood!


----------



## ferroburak (Aug 24, 2010)

Looks like a solid piece.


----------

